# Sind das Parasiten  oder Mückenlarven



## biochris (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier. Angel erst seit 10 Wochen und habe heute einen Stör gefangen. Wollte ihn filetieren und habe dann gemerkt, dass alles voll mit "Würmern" war. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es vielleicht doch Mückenlarven aus dem Magen / Darm sind. Was meint Ihr dazu ? Würdet ihr den Stör essen?
Vielen Dank für Einschätzungen


----------



## Chiforce (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind das Parasiten  oder Mückenlarven*

Ausnehmen vor dem Filetieren, dann kann man sich das genauer ansehen, so weiß man ja nicht wo das raus- bzw. herkam...


----------



## biochris (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind das Parasiten  oder Mückenlarven*

Also ich hatte mir extra ein Video angeschaut bei Youtube von einem scheinbar guten Angelverein. Da das Aussnehmen sehr aufwendig ist, wurde dort vorgeschlagen sofort zu filitieren. Die Qualität der Bild ist doch gut. Also ich habe leider kein Biokular mit Kamera. Aber danke für die Antworten !


----------



## Sascha1806 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind das Parasiten  oder Mückenlarven*

Also die Bilder sind meiner Meinung nach gut, das zum einen. Zum anderen, so wie ich das sehe hat dein Stör mal ordentlich den Gewässergrund abgesaugt. Das sieht nicht nach einem Befall aus, sondern nach einem vollgefressenen Stör. Demnach kannst du ihn ruhig essen.


----------



## biochris (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind das Parasiten  oder Mückenlarven*

Vielen Dank Sascha, ich denke das auch weil zumindest zwei verschiedene Arten von "Würmern" zu sehen sind. Die großen dunkelroten (man muß genau hinschauen) sehen schon sehr nach Mückenlarven aus ! LG


----------



## Chiforce (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sind das Parasiten  oder Mückenlarven*

Also wenn ein Angelverein das so vorschlägt, na dann ........ |kopfkrat

Ich würde dir folgende Vorgehensweise empfehlen:

Feststellen ob der Fisch zu verwerten ist, dann sofort betäuben, dann unmittelbar folgend Herzstich bzw. Kiemenschnitt, dann auch gleich ausnehmen und optisch kontrollieren, mit Salzwasser (oder Leitungswasser) spülen, dann kannste den Fisch sorgenfrei weglegen, oder ggf. filetieren, aber so wie man das auf deinen Bildern sieht, mit dem Gechmadder aus den aufgeschnittenen Eingeweiden versaut man sich doch die Fleischqualität....


----------

